# AAN-Cross-Serie 2012 am Reichelsdorfer Keller



## norman68 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports,

hier die Termine für die AAN-Cross-Serie 2012:

1. Lauf am 21. Oktober 2012

2. Lauf 4. November 2012

3. Lauf 9. Dezember 2012

weitere Infos: http://www.aan-racing-team.de (da ist auch ein Video der Strecke)

Am 30.12.2012 findet zudem der Radsport-Duschl-Cross-Cup statt.

Hier noch eine pdf. mit der Ausschreibung


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Oktober 2012)

weißt du auch wann das crossrennen in fürth stattfindet? url?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (19. Oktober 2012)

Laut Ausschreibung bei Rad-net.de am 18.11


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Oktober 2012)

danke!


----------

